# Oakley A Frame Goggle



## Modelag (Feb 3, 2011)

I wanna buy these goggles and i want to know what you guys think.. i usually wear a blue hat with blue hoddie and black jacket on top.. i also want to know what you guys think about fire iridium lens? also what do you guys prefer: A frame or Ambush?
thanks


----------



## hwa (Dec 2, 2008)

Not my taste with the baby blue/pink pastel colors, but to each his own. Fire iridium lens is pretty dark and would more or less be useless at night. Looks gnarly, but somewhat impractical unless you have a spare lens for conditions other than bright sunshine.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

i believe the only oakley's worth getting are the A-frame/wisdom/crowbar/splice... or stockholme if you're a girl...
not sure about the new models, but the ambush is one of the lower end models so i'm not sure how they hold up


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Color is up to you, but I have owned A-frames and Wisdoms and they are both stellar goggles. I know nothing of the Ambush though. I think the fire irridium lense is only good for a super bright bluebird day, not much else.


----------

